# NRA Instructor Certification?



## arizonaguide (Apr 21, 2009)

I get to go through a few of these for work (compliments of the boss!)...has anyone done any of this? http://www.nrahq.org/education/training/instructor.asp

I get to do the Pistol Instructor, and Personal Protection Instructor Certifications, to be "NRA certified" for instruction when the (new) indoor range opens. I wondered if anyone had any NRA Instructor .pdf files or links to start studying ahead of time.


Thanks for any guidance. :)


----------

